# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC 286 : 10 ans d'idioties et 25 000€ de lots

## Ivan Le Fou

Dix ans. Oui, Madame. Oui, Monsieur. Canard PC a dix ans. Comment ce magazine médiocre, imprimé sur du papier merdique et rédigé par des demi-analphabètes crasseux, a-t-il pu survivre autant de temps ? Cela restera l'un des grands mystères de la presse.
 Ayons d'abord une pensée pour ces lecteurs qui nous ont quittés trop tôt durant cette décennie d'existence. Saddam Hussein bien sûr, qui a été l'un des tout premiers à prendre son abonnement en 2003. Mouammar Kadhafi, qui nous avouait, dans un courriel envoyé quelques semaines avant sa destitution, être "un super fan de la rubrique Download". Augusto Pinochet, alias "le grand gugusse" comme nous l'appelions affectueusement à la rédaction, qui nous envoya un jour une caisse de vins chiliens pour nous remercier de lui avoir fait découvrir Dwarf Fortress. Enfin, Margaret Thatcher, cette grande dame qui usa plusieurs fois de son influence auprès d'éditeurs anglais pour nous donner accès à des versions bêta de leurs jeux. L'aventure Canard PC continue sans eux, mais qu'ils soient certains que leur souvenir ne s'effacera jamais.
 Assez parlé des morts, parlons des vivants, vous ! Vous, qui avez l'occasion de participer à *notre grand concours anniversaire doté de 25 000 euros de lots*, le premier étant une configuration PC surpuissante valant plus de 4 000 euros.
 Nous ne pouvions pas fêter dix années d'existence sans un numéro spécial, écrit sous stéroïdes par notre armée de pigistes payés en coupon de réduction Franprix. C'est donc un Canard PC exceptionnel de 132 pages que nous vous avons préparé. Nous avons trempé notre plume dans l'encre de l'Histoire pour vous faire revivre l'épopée des premières années du magazine, avec des dizaines d'anecdotes (dont certaines seraient vraies). Nous avons ressorti de la poubelle tous ces projets minables de magazines qui furent abandonnés à la dernière minute pour éviter la honte. Nous avons réalisé un best-of des pires couvertures de Canard PC. Nous avons même autorisé les journalistes de choc du Gorafi à enquêter au cœur de la rédaction en plein bouclage. Bref, ce Canard PC n°286 est encore plus bidonné, brouillon, incohérent et illisible que les 285 numéros précédents. C'était bien la moindre des choses pour fêter une décennie d'existence aux crochets de notre lectorat.
 Évidemment, vous y retrouverez aussi toutes vos rubriques habituelles ainsi qu'un paquet de jeux disséqués : Stanley Parable (testé par toute la rédaction), Batman Arkham Origins, Tetrobot, Super Amazing Wagon, Eldtrich, How to Survive, Goodbye Deponia, The Last Door, 140, Lilly Looking Through... Côté previews, on vous reparle de Kerbal Space Program, de Wargame Red Dragon et de Spacebase DF-9. Nous revenons aussi sur Path of Exile et Don't Starve. Pour le cahier Console, c'est trop la pure folie du délire avec, en test, le dernier Professeur Layton, Zelda et Super Mario 3D Land  ainsi qu'un gros dossier consacré à la Xbox One et à la PlayStation 4, deux machines dont de folles rumeurs laissent penser qu'elles seraient aussi puissantes qu'un PC de 2009 !
 Signalons enfin qu'un article est prévu sur le Paris Games Week, mais nous sommes toujours sans nouvelles du journaliste que nous y avons envoyé. Nous vous tiendrons au courant dès que les vigiles auront rendu le corps à la famille.
 Tout ça chez Monsieur le kiosquier pour le 15 novembre, au prix de 6,90 €. Hmm, plutôt le 16 novembre en fait.

Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Nonok

On oubliera pas le passage en bimensuel et la qualité papier cul des premiers numéros.  ::P:

----------


## Dar

Bravo pour ce 10ème anniversaire et cette belle aventure dont la réussite était loin d'être acquise !

Par contre puisque c'est un hommage du magazine à ses débuts j'espère bien qu'on aura de l'encre plein les doigts et des agrafes qui se barreront en sucettes !

----------


## Akodo

Y a même pas un CD avec des démos dessus ? Pfff.

----------


## Phenixy

Qu'est ce qu'il était pourri ce papier...  :Emo:

----------


## Achille

Edito du n°1  ::o: 

Edito
Enfin un hebdomadaire dans la presse de
jeu vidéo… Je ne sais pas où vous avez trouvé
l’exemplaire que vous tenez en mains,
mais c’est probablement caché au milieu de
dix mensuels consacrés au jeu vidéo, tous
similaires. Ce matin vous ne le saviez pas
encore, mais oui, au fond de vous, vous
aviez besoin d’un hebdomadaire : besoin de
news toutes fraîches, de tests qui arrivent à
l’heure, et d’une bonne dose de crétinerie
pour affronter les transports en commun.
Canard PC est un journal paraissant tous
les mercredis, essentiellement consacré aux
jeux vidéo sur PC et soigneusement élaboré
dans la panique et la précipitation. On y
causera chaque semaine de tout ce qui
intéresse les joueurs sur PC : évolution du
matériel, jardinage, innovations technologiques,
DVD, actualité du Net, santé /
beauté / fitness, bouquins, consoles de
jeu, cuisine et bien sûr, mots fléchés.
Indépendance, sérieux, clarté, refus total de
la vulgarité : ça c’est du journalisme, bordel.

----------


## Anonyme32145

:Bave:

----------


## MisterJ

The first 10 years!!
Je souhaite un joyeux anniversaire à Canard PC du coup!!

----------


## Tigreuh

Bon anniversaire CPC !

----------


## BLEC

Vive le PQ !
J'ai vu le départ de Jostick (RIP) et je vous ai suivi dès le premier numéro de CPC. 
Et même si je joue moins à présent, je continue à vous lire et me marrer.
Et merde pour les 10 prochaines années !

----------


## Agano

Je vais camper devant mon bureau de tabac.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Il n'y a pas de gâteau ?

Ce canard est un scandale !

----------


## SilverPig

Cool! Joyeux anniversaire Cpc!

----------


## Diwydiant

Purée, 25 000 € de cadeaux ?

 ::o: 

Vivement les 20 ans, alors.
 :Bave:

----------


## John Shaft

> Purée, 25 000 € de cadeaux ?
> 
> 
> 
> Vivement les 20 ans, alors.


Attendons d'abord le n°300 d'ici quelques mois  :;): 

Bon sinon, j'aimerai trouver une contrepèterie pour vous souhaiter un bon anniv', mais ça vient pas  ::O:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Joyeux anniv' !

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Ouep, bon anniv CPC !

----------


## Djinn42

Bon comme du bon pain.

----------


## EvilGuinness

A l'époque du n°1, je faisais mes études, j'étais jeune, innocent, et prude. Je courais complètement bourré dans les rues avec des potes tout aussi enragés, et chaque mercredi, je ramenais en salle de TD mon Canard PC tant adoré. Il passait entre les mains de 2-3 collègues, et je me souviens avec émotion de ce papier recyclé, de ces agrafes décrochées et de ces zoeufs remplaçant le pingouin adulé. Puis ce fut l'enchaînement, la descente, la déchéance : forum, abonnements... Peu à peu, le crédo s'imposa : "attendre le test toujours tu feras" et "aucun jeu tu ne précommanderas". 

Même si au début je n'étais guère actif ou très présent, me voilà, toujours là toujours dedans... désormais vieux et aigri, mes illusions définitivement perdues, à faire aux toilettes les mots croisés ainsi que la lecture des tests, rigolant des plaisanteries plus ou moins digestes (mais qu'a donc la reum à Pipo, à propos de laquelle personne n'est en reste ? )...

Putain, 10 ans quoi merde...

----------


## garmid

Fidèle lecteur depuis vos débuts, je me rappelle avoir acheté le premier CPC après l'avoir demandé dans différents kiosque, j'avais fini par le trouver dans la gare RER d'Auber sur le quai. C'était parfait :-)
En tout cas, je ne peux que m'associer aux autres pour fêter votre dixième anniversaire. 

BON ANNIV' CPC !!!

----------


## gnouman

J'attends ce numéro avec impatience, joyeux anniversaire, à dans 10 ans !

----------


## Shurin

Longue vie à ce scandale de canard !
Bisous sur les fesses à ackboo.

----------


## titi3

Suis aussi parti de Joystick que j'ai adoré pendant des années...puis plus rien et un jour, au détour de recherches sur le Web à propos d'alimentations PC...je tombe ici. Purée des anciens de Joy et pas n'importe lesquels me dis je  :Bave:  Et depuis, fidèle et tout aussi idiot que vous, je vous suis et vous aiment  ::wub:: 

Banane Hiver Sert cher Canard PC, 10 ans et c'est pas fini  ::lol::

----------


## kalash79

Joyeux anniversaire. Je vais m'abonner pour fêter les 10 ans. Par contre j'exige un gateau avec une stripteaseuse ::P:  dedans pour fêter tout ça dignement !

----------


## MathieuC

Si j'avais découvert Canard PC plus tôt, je n'aurais jamais acheté Duke Nukem Forever, Doom BFG et Dragon Age 2. Si je n'avais jamais lu Canard PC, je n'aurais jamais acheté Far Cry 3 et Bioshock Infinite (les FPS c'est pas mon truc). Merci à vous pour tous les tests logiciel et matériel, les avant-premières, les éclaircissements sur le monde du jeu vidéos etc...

Bon anniversaire, j'espère être encore là pour fêter les 20 ans.

----------


## LePok

Peut-être pourrave le papier des premiers numéros, mais perso j'aimais bien ! Ca donnait un côté "fanzine indé" au canard !
En tant que lecteur de la première heure, puis abonné de la seconde, je vous souhaite un JOYEUX ANNIV' !
Longue vie au canard !

----------


## olivarius

Joyeux anniversaire et bravo à toute l'équipe  :;): 
Un salut particulier au beau boulot des maquettistes !

----------


## Little Nemo

Happy Bday, mes 285 autres numéros sont bien au chauds dans mon placard !

---------- Post added at 22h50 ---------- Previous post was at 22h48 ----------

Allez, je suis pas chien, je vous laisse le super PC à 4 000€

mais je prends les 21 000€ restants

----------


## La Marmotta

Moi j'aimais bien la première maquette et le papier pourri. C'était un peu comme lire un journal généraliste, ça me donnait l'air intelligent.

----------


## Flipmode

Ouaip joyeux anniversaire !

Et comme vous êtes plus intelligent que les gars de chez blizzard vous allez arrêter avant quand le nombre de lecteurs baisse c'est ça ?

En tout cas c'était sympa, à bientôt !

Non ?

Sinon c'est pas pour rien que CPC ce lit dans les toilettes  ::ninja::

----------


## Elidjah

Qui aurait cru que ce canard scandaleux fêterait ses 10 ans ?

----------


## Hawky

Joyeux 10 ans !
Et merci pour ce numéro double hoho. Il sera bien apprécié je le sens.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Je renchéris avec un concours à 30 000 roubles 

Ah ah, on fait moins les malins à la rédaction avec mon concours où on peut gagner son PC en boite de carton d’œuf.

Bon anniversaire tout de même.

 "10 ans pour CPC ma puce. Oui comme notre anniversaire de mariage... Bien sur que je le savais..."

----------


## GodziFa

Bon anniversaire!

Mais je n'ai toujours pas reçu mon n° 285...  ::(:  J'attends des nouvelles de Miguel

----------


## TheMothMan

Bon anniversaire.

Est ce qu'il y a une part de gateau dans le dernier numéro ?

----------


## Warzlouf

Api Beuzdè ! Je n'ai découvert Canard PC qu'après quelques mois d'existence, mais quel plaisir de retrouver mes rédacteurs idiots, euh, préférés du Joystick de la grande époque. 

Je stocke mes numéros dans un endroit qui m'est cher et très adapté : les chiottes. Je relis régulièrement les anciens numéros qui étaient plus trashs, surtout dans les news. Aujourd'hui, on a un Canard PC plus sérieux, dans lequel on ne retrouve à mon goût pas assez la plume des fondateurs, mais toujours aussi génial. 

Bonne continuation les coincoins !

----------


## TrusT

Nous ne vous avons pas oublié, la lutte continue.
Les loutres vaincront

----------


## Drumclem

C'est tant d'émotion tout ça. 10 ans.

J'ai acheté mon premier numéro de Canard PC (le 2, oui, pas le 1, j'ai honte) lors de ma première année à l'université, en 2003.

...et j'y suis toujours!

Longue vie à cette merveilleuse mission de service public d'information vidéoludique (je parle bien de CanardPC, pas de la fac). Et aux lapins, canards, pingouins, et à toute la bergerie.

Et je ne vous ferai pas l'injure de quémander un lot pour ce concours, en faisant valoir le fait que ça fait 10 ans que je vous lis et presqu'autant que je suis abonné.

Un canard fidèle.

----------


## DividedByZero

Happy Birthday CPC  ::):

----------


## Jikob

A la tienne Canard PC !
Dix ans c'est quand même une bonne tranche de vie. J'ai commencé à vous lire jeune et insouciant, je continue aujourd'hui père de famille, le visage parcheminé par les émotions, les mains cornées d'avoir tourné tant de pages et l’œil asséché par toutes vos idioties. 
Dix ans de CPC ça laisse des traces, mais merci quand même !

----------


## Anonyme32145

> J'ai acheté mon premier numéro de Canard PC (le 2, oui, pas le 1, j'ai honte) lors de ma première année à l'université, en 2003.
> 
> ...et j'y suis toujours!


Toujours en première année ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Farell

10 ans ... Comme quoi la chute des valeurs sociales ne date pas d'hier.
Je vous prédis une brillante continuation  ::):

----------


## tatsael

Rha j'ai commencé avec Tilt puis Amstrad Cent pour Cent et Joystick Hebdo (les Bellaminettes me manquent), pis Micronews, Player One, etc etc tout ça pour arriver à Canard PC : la quintessence de tout ce que j'aime dans la presse vidéoludique. 
Longue vie à vous les Canardeux, c'est toujours un vrai plaisir de vous lire !

----------


## Mepeanuts

Ouais bon annif et longue vie ! 
J'ai l'impression que votre formule est la bonne, et pourtant on part de loin, moi aussi j'ai lu les Joystick et surtout Gen 4, PC Fun, PC Loisirs et autres Micro Hebdo dans les 90s, cette époque formidable ou si t'avais pas 5 pages de courrier des lecteurs avec la moitié constituée de plaintes de parents mécontents et 20 pages de pubs pour des "films interactifs" de fion à la fin du mag' tu vendais pas, sans compter les CD de démos avec interface en Direct X 1, toute une époque.... ::rolleyes:: 

Enfin, quand vous avez débarqué, vous avez innové et secoué un genre moribond, je me marre toujours en vous lisant même si c'est vrai le ton est un peu moins saignant qu'aux débuts (mais aussi peut être plus mature il faut le reconnaître, avec des dossiers et analyses complets, documentés, comme des vrais journalistes quoi !)

Bref, gardez (voire renforcez) votre insolence, gardez votre indépendance ! Longue vie au Canard !

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Il est quand même inconcevable que deux peignes-culs au bord d'une piscine aient l'idée de concevoir l'idée d'un similijournal pseudo orienté jeu vidéo.
Qu'il le nomme CanardPC pour faire un jeu de mots des plus pourris en lien avec un décapant à chiotte... 
Et qu'en plus ils se revendiquent indépendant alors qu'ils sont liés à une émission sur le web pseudo-réactionnaire (arrêt sur image), et en cheville avec un revendeur web qu'il recommande à coup de "configurations" (Materiel.net)....
Cela me sidère

Et je reste stupéfait de leurs succès, est ce lié à l'abrutissement général et le ton volontairement décalé et "humoristique" (selon eux)? est-ce lié aux différentes personnes qu'ils arrivent a débaucher (Grand Maitre B. Spécialiste des questions juridiques et Docteur TB spécialiste du matériel informatique) ?

Une chose est sure: il s'agit d'un petit plaisir honteux...
à la manière de ces néo-quarantenaires qui ont, adolescents, connu la honte d'avouer leur plaisir pour le jeu vidéo (à l'époque il était préferable d'avouer se masturber que de dire qu'on aimait les jeux vidéos, cela faisait moins "anormal").
 il en va de même pour ce journal: Un plaisir honteux ou la seule réponse à la question : Qu'es-tu en train de lire ? Reste "un truc sur les jeux vidéos" tout en refermant rapidement le journal.
Car happé par la prose/folie/univers de l'auteur du test, il arrive de dire a haute voix avec le sourire aux lèvres "mais n'importe quoi, il/elle a craqué(e)" juste avant de s'isoler encore plus dans la lecture, afin d'en reprendre encore une dose.

Car le mot est dit "dose", Ce journal n'est ni plus, ni moins qu'une drogue et ces journalistes en ont saisi le potentiel.
Avec une accroche initiale pour attirer le nonchalant, via le journal bimensuel (la formule hebdomadaire était trop coupée et perdait de son addictivité).
Le passage à l'étape suivante se fait avec le hors-série hardware, qui est avouons-le, est la partie "drogue dure" du journal.
Entre ces parutions, le manque peut être pallié par la version "tablette" qui là encore montre la perversité de ces dealers prêts à tout pour couvrir le maximum de personnes dépendantes. Et afin d'être à l'écoute maximale de leurs clients, ils en sont aux forums sur leurs sites web. A l'affut des moindres besoins/manque de ses pauvres drogués.

A ce niveau, il serait judicieux d'en appeler aux pouvoirs publics:
le secteur de la presse étant en grande détresse. Et soudain,apparait une petite structure indépendante arrive a être bénéficiaire et s'étendre via exclusivement l'abonnement de ses lecteurs, la preuve en est: il y a une forme de dépendance inconnue auquel il faut faire très attention.

Et malheureusement, j'en suis sous sa forme la plus sévère: l'abonnement (auquel il faut que je me réinscrive le plus vite).
Car tout comme là cigarette; j'essaye de diminuer les doses, et depuis la fin de mon dernier abonnement (j'ai dépassé les 3 abonnements successifs de chacun an), j'essayais de retarder la prise le plus tard possible, par la démarche d'aller le chercher en librairie.
Mais comme tout délinquant prêt a braquer une banque sur patte de 90ans (une vieille quoi), il faut vite que je me réabonne au plus vite, je ne vais pas tenir très longtemps.

Ceci est le message de détresse d'un canardo-dépendant sous sa forme la plus sévère...donnez-moi encore une dose s'il vous plait donnez moi une dose

Juste une

----------


## Kamasa

> Slurp...


Je suis bien d'accord avec ça.
Sauf qu'il faut assumer ! Quand on me demande ce que je lis, je le crie haut et fort ! Dans le métro, je lis Canard PC en le mettant quasiment sous le nez de mon voisin et en lisant les blagues à voix haute.

Bon annif CanardPC !
'tain ça fait déjà 10 ans que j'achetai le premier dans un Relay gare de lyon, en pestant contre la qualité du papier digne d'un essuie-main en papier recyclée, ça passe si vite  :Emo:

----------


## znokiss

> Je suis bien d'accord avec ça.
> Sauf qu'il faut assumer ! Quand on me demande ce que je lis, je le crie haut et fort ! Dans le métro, je lis Canard PC en le mettant quasiment sous le nez de mon voisin et en lisant les blagues à voix haute.


Dans le train, ça m'est arrivé de glousser comme un débile, genre en lisant la rubrique Hard. Quand y'en a un qui me regarde, je mets bien la couv' en évidence.

----------


## MeRkO

Bon ben à dans dix ans !

----------


## Guitou

Putain 10 ans.

----------


## vectra

Revenez au format hebdo!  ::o:

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Revenez au format hebdo!


Canard Quotidien  :Bave:

----------


## Sorano

> Putain 10 ans.
> 
> http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/857...ignols2ans.jpg


J'ai eu la même réaction. Je me souviens très bien du jour où je suis allé chercher le premier numéro de CPC chez mon marchand de journaux.
Merci pour le coup de vieux  ::):

----------


## TiNitro

10 ans que je vous lis, depuis le n°1... Et 10 ans que je rigole. Merci encore.

----------


## Godmichou

Bonne anniversaire au lapin rose !

----------


## Mirouf

Joyeux anniversaire et merci :D
Deux ans que je vous lis et j'ai envie d'en savoir plus sur vos débuts !

----------


## Mancuso

10 ans...? Bof, moi j'en ai 28 à la fin du mois et personne n'en parle

----------


## eiremanoffrance

> Joyeux anniversaire et merci :D
> Deux ans que je vous lis et j'ai envie d'en savoir plus sur vos débuts !


Au debut, il etait deux au bord d'un piscine a se taper un délire... puis l'un a pris l'autre au sérieux, et inversement ensuite et ca a tout lancé....enfin je crois !!!

----------


## Flad

Tout ça pour faire de l'ombre à Canard BD  ::ninja::

----------


## Mepeanuts

Moi j'attends le dossier Jurigeek de GMB qui nous expliquera comment il a empêché avec ses petits bras musclés Canard WC de vous faire un procès pour contrefaçon, concurrence déloyale, parasitisme, abus de position dominante,  et atteinte aux bonnes moeurs pour avoir impunément utilisé leur nom, leur marque, leur image, leur enseigne leur réputation leur canard pour construire un empire financier tentaculaire et d'une rentabilité démoniaque sous des dehors citoyens, responsables, équitables, paritaires et pour  tous (et primesautiers aussi tiens)

----------


## iroko944

Déjà 10 ans ! Que le temps passe vite !

Que de souvenir quand je suis allée acheter le premier numéro. Fallait que je me dépêche j'avais cours juste après.

Comme c'est un numéro spécial il y a un courrier des lecteurs ? Sortie=> []

----------


## konoro

Bravo pour les dix ans, j’espère que la rédaction fêtera sa en face de la webcam de la redac!

----------


## Jolaventur

> Mouammar Kadhafi, qui nous avouait, dans un courriel envoyé quelques semaines avant sa destitution, être "un super fan de la rubrique Download".


He ben voilà tout s'explique.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> J'ai eu la même réaction. Je me souviens très bien du jour où je suis allé chercher le premier numéro de CPC chez mon marchand de journaux.
> Merci pour le coup de vieux


Moi c'est un pote qui m'avait prêté le sien en m'expliquant que c'était des anciens de joystick, que c'était idiot, marrant et qu'il charclaient pas mal. 

C'était début 2005. :Emo: 


Je me souviens avoir écumé les Presses de Tours pour demander s'ils ont un hebdomadaire de jeux vidéo qui s'appelle "Canard PC".
Je me souviens de Threanor, Captain Ta Race et El Gringo.
Je me souviens des quelques papiers de O Dawg.
Je me souviens des tests de Boulon sur Iron Man et Hulk, mais aussi son cri d'amour pour les trois S.T.A.L.K.E.R.
Je me souviens du passage en bimensuel.
Je me souviens de canardplus.com
Je me souviens de la fusion avec x86-secret.com
Je me souviens de Kahn Lust et Sébum quand ils n'étaient que de simples forumeurs.
Je me souviens des longues news de Arthur Rabot.

...

Putain, je me souviens même des reliures. ::cry:: 

Bon j'arrête j'ai l'impression d'entamer une éloge funèbre. ::P: 

Tout ça pour dire que je ne suis peut-être pas (trop) de la première heure, mais qu'en tant que fanboy absolument partial et décérébré, je n'ai jamais douté de vous (même durant les périodes où ça vous chauffait un peu au cul).

Breeeeef, je vous souhaite un joyeux anniversaire ainsi que pleins d'articles rigoureusement idiots pour encore au moins 10 berges.  ::lol::

----------


## Eloween

"doté de 25 000 euros de lots,"
Même pas le prix d'un stagiaire !

----------


## Diwydiant

> Je me souviens avoir écumé les Presses de Tours pour demander s'ils ont un hebdomadaire de jeux vidéo qui s'appelle "Canard PC".
> Je me souviens de Threanor, Captain Ta Race et El Gringo.
> Je me souviens des quelques papiers de O Dawg.
> Je me souviens des tests de Boulon sur Iron Man et Hulk, mais aussi son cri d'amour pour les trois S.T.A.L.K.E.R.
> Je me souviens du passage en bimensuel.
> Je me souviens de canardplus.com
> Je me souviens de la fusion avec x86-secret.com
> Je me souviens de Kahn Lust et Sébum quand ils n'étaient que de simples forumeurs.
> Je me souviens des longues news de Arthur Rabot.


Si beau et si vrai à la fois...

 :Emo:

----------


## Ryoandr

Pas un seul post sur la symbolique du N° 286 ?
I'm disappoint.

----------


## Higgins

Apie Beurzdè Canard Pici.

----------


## zeXav

Joyeux anniv !

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Bravo pour les dix ans, j’espère que la rédaction fêtera sa en face de la webcam de la redac!


Bah ils l'ont déjà fait  :tired:  

Mais c'est en replay sur WebcamCPC+7 (pour les abonnés premium bien sûr).

----------


## Rabbitman

Pour ma part je ne pourrais pas dire que je suis un lecteur assidu de Canard PC depuis le premier jour, parce que les premières années ont correspondu au trou noir du jeu vidéo (fin 2002-fin 2007), période sombre et désolée dont quasiment rien de positif n'est ressortie.
Du coup l'absence d'intérêt que je portais au jeu vidéo récent de manière générale a fait que je n'ai eu une lecture très sporadique de CPC jusqu'à fin 2007.
Et pour le coup je me suis parfaitement reconnu dans l'aveu de Boulon dans la critique du dernier Bioshock, qui disait en substance on était prêts à tout lâcher et Bioshock nous a redonné l'espoir. Enfin ça et l'Orange Box pour ma part.

----------


## Braincell

Happy Birthday CPC!

----------


## Yves Signal

Bon anniversaire!

Prêt pour affronter les dix prochaines années à vos côtés (enfin pas trop près non plus, j'ai peur de Boulon et des trous noirs).

----------


## cece2402

Joyeux anniversaire CPC. En espérant encore pouvoir vous lire de nombreuses années ! =)

----------


## dchianura

banane hivers cerf canard PC!  ::wub::  

Gavez-nous encore pour longtemps

----------


## ChemicalBoulet

Bon dixième anniversaire ! 

Moi j'aimais bien le papier recyclé, c'était bien mieux pour faire les mots croisés au crayon, sur le papier glacé, ça glisse !

Je me rappelle de ce mail reçu un jour m'indiquant l'existence d'un nouveau magazine enrichi aux oeufs. Ô joie ! Du coup, j'ai commencé qu'au numéro 13 ou 17, je ne sais plus, un truc de ce genre. C'était quand même space à l'époque quand tout le monde avait déserté Joystick mais je m'étais fait une raison.

Aujourd'hui, j'ai grandi/vieilli avec vous, je joue presque plus mais continue par procuration en vous lisant plus ou moins régulièrement mais ça permet de "rester jeune". Croyant mais plus trop pratiquant. Promis je m'y remets un jour ! Amen et longue vie !

----------


## zguy02

2 ans que je vous ai decouvert jvous souhaiterai joyeux anniversaire pour vos 20 ans XD

----------


## Drayke

Merci CPC de prendre mon argent depuis si longtemps.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Dix ans pour passer de petits indés crasseux à caïds qui distribuent 25000 € de cadeaux, comme ça. Ordures capitalistes libertariennes.

Sinon je tiens à vous remercier, car même si j'achète le mag pour le moment qu'occasionnellement, sortir de chez monsieur ou madame la presse du quartier avec mon Canard PC sous les bras, et m'"installer confortablement pour prendre mon fix est toujours un bonheur sans nom.

Merci pour tout le bonheur que vous apportez à vos lecteurs, un lectorat certes constitué de trentenaires masculins élitistes, chiants, cyniques et asociaux, dont à peine la moitié sont suffisamment pas trop déformés par le manque de sport pour avoir trouvé une nana à lunettes aussi barrée qu'eux, mais un lectorat avec quand même un petit cœur et qui a droit lui aussi au bonheur.

Continuez les couvertures débiles qui illuminent les kiosques.
Continuez d'être aussi bons. D'être intelligents, pas bêtement partisans, indépendants, de faire claquer le fouet tout en distribuant des fleurs, de tendre la main aux acteurs du jeu vidéo tout en préparant une tarte à la crème de l'autre (car ça ne fait pas mal et ça fait rire).

Mesdames, messieurs, merci !

----------


## cokoyan

In god we trust.

----------


## picturapoesis

Ca fait déjà 10 ans... Merde. On est vieux ça y est.
Quand je t'ai connu t'avais des carottes dans les cheveux, jamais vu un peigne, t'étais méchant comme une teigne.
10 ans après, t'as grandi et t'es bien joli, exquise esquisse, délicieuse enfant, ma chair et mon sang, oh mon bébé mon âme ça fait drôle.

----------


## Anonyme32145



----------


## znokiss

Ahaha quelle bande de p..tes   :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme32145

Je l'ai pas trouvé aux Relays ce matin  :tired:   ::sad::

----------


## Mepeanuts

> Ca fait déjà 10 ans... Merde. On est vieux ça y est.
> Quand je t'ai connu t'avais des carottes dans les cheveux, jamais vu un peigne, t'étais méchant comme une teigne.
> 10 ans après, t'as grandi et t'es bien joli, exquise esquisse, délicieuse enfant, ma chair et mon sang, oh mon bébé mon âme ça fait drôle.


Wow ! Brel et Gainsbourg dans la même quote, respect !

Sinon pour rebondir sur les posts précédents, je serais curieux de connaître le profil du lecteur CPC moyen mais comme je me retrouve beaucoup dans la lecture de tous ces posts, j'ai l'impression que je suis dans le coeur de cible également (trentenaire, tombé dedans dans les 90s, une pause au début/milieu des 2000 pour se concentrer sur les études et ça tombait bien c'était en effet plutôt pauvre niveau JV, retour en force avec Steam en 2007 et les premiers salaires qui tombent etc.).

----------


## Redlight

> Je l'ai pas trouvé aux Relays ce matin


Idem j'en ai fait 3 à gare du nord  ::sad::

----------


## Anonyme32145

Donc il sort demain, ou c'est juste que les relays parisiens sont mal fournis ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Il est beau ce topic.  :Emo:

----------


## half

10 ans pour Steam
10 ans pour Eve Online
10 ans pour Canard PC

Sacrée fin d'anné 2003 !

----------


## kilfou

Pas trouvé non plus.

----------


## chtiungdor

Et c'est quoi ce concours au fait ? Vu que je n'ai pas trouvé mon numéro en kiosque :/.

----------


## Anonyme32145

En fait le numéro 286 c'est comme le cake de Portal, et la rédaction vient nous narguer  :Emo:

----------


## toramo

Pareil je me souviens de mon premier numéro de Canard PC ...
Je venais de rencontrer ma nouvelle copine et je me tapé le voyage Caen/Paris en train toutes les semaines. Un bonheur sans nom d'avoir de quoi bouquiner pénard !

Depuis, moi aussi j'ai 10 ans de plus (32 maintenant), je suis marié à cette même copine 'femme', j'ai deux enfants de 4 et 5 ans... 

J'apprends les rudiments du minage via minecraft à la grande et on fabrique les fusées les plus débiles possible avec mon petiot.

Et à côté, non loin du bureau, toujours à portée de main, ma pile de canard PC qui m'a accompagnée pendant toute ma vie d'adulte et surtout pendant mes ébats sur le trone ^^

Mon cul vous remercie et bon anniv !!!

----------


## Anonyme32145

> surtout pendant mes ébats sur le trone ^^


 :tired:  Tu as des pratiques bizarres.

----------


## Chan

C'est donc de là que viennent les gammes du trône.

Bon anniv' sinon.

----------


## Exekias

Je me souviens de mon 1er CPC comme si c'était hier : dans une gare, 20mn avant mon train, j'ai pris le seul magazine de JV qui n'avait pas de DVD offert vu que j'étais en jean-t-shirt  ::P: 

Dire que je n'avais jamais acheté de magazine de JV depuis Tilt^^.

PS : c'était le no avec Rome Total War en couv'. Une vue de muraille avec derrière des armées je crois.

----------


## Gero

Mon premier CPC, je l'ai eu en cadeau à l'Insalan, depuis je ne manque plus un seul numéro  ::): 
Avant je lisais IG mag... et CPC c'est bien plus mieux.

Hâte de mettre la main sur le spécial 10 ans !

----------


## Anonyme866

Effectivement, le premier CPC... Le tout avec pour toile de fond le rachat de Joystick par Future Press et cette impression de rescapés sur le radeau de la méduse. Quelle aventure. Quelle belle aventure.

Dix ans et toutes ses dents, toujours autant de mordant.







> /.../ le premier étant une configuration PC surpuissante valant plus de 4 000 euros.


C'est paradoxal vu le discours du doc' sur les dépenses superflues ainsi que sa chasse au gaspillage d'eurossous dans les geekeries du marketing.  :tired: 

Bande de grands fous.  :^_^:

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

Bon anniv' et bien joué pour me faire débourser des brouzoufs en masse !

Je sais plus comment j'ai découvert CPC (faudrait que je fouille dans mes vieux backups de favoris  ::w00t:: ) mais je crois bien que tout a commencé avec Heden  ::P: 

J'ai encore le n° 200 plein les yeux... Demain  :Bave:

----------


## MegABiloU

Toujours un plaisir de voir la petite News, Joyeux 10 ans !!

Par contre le numéro est introuvable sur Metz pour le moment.

ah ok je viens de voir la rectification de la date sur la news, j'essaierais de me lever tôt demain matin  ::):

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

Joyeux anniversaire les canards !  :;): 
Puissé-je vous lire encore 10 ans de plus, mazel tov !

Vous parlez de Söldner dans votre retrospective ?  :haha:

----------


## Sk-flown

Déjà 10ans ?

Le temps passe vite finalement, contrairement à ce qu'on pensait les vendredis à 16h40 quand il restait 20 longues et interminables minutes de cours de math...

10ans..., faudrait que j'achète enfin un numéro pour marquer le coup quoi au moins... :smile:

----------


## Molina

10 ans ? J'ai beau compté assez large, ça ne fait que 3 ans que je vous lis.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Vous parlez de Söldner dans votre retrospective ?


Mieux : 21 000 exemplaires du jeu à gagner.   ::lol::

----------


## Abaker

10 ans putain... Je me souviens encore ce jour d'il y a 5 ans où je voulais me remettre à lire un magazine de JV. Et je suis tombé la dessus, grâce à couv.
J'ai beaucoup aimé. Et plus tard je me suis aperçu que c'était les anciens de Joy qui avaient crée ce magazine. Mon sort était scellé je suis devenu accro.

Je vais donc me laisser aller à un peu de mièvrerie et vous faire pleins de poutoux pour ces 10 belles années. Joyeux anniversaire les lapins.

----------


## Samizo Kouhei

Happy Beurèze, Canard PC !

----------


## Octochelou

Bon annif CPC.
Quel cadeau dois-je acheter?

----------


## Augen13

Joyeux anniversaire !! Vous êtes les meilleurs. 

J'ai pas encore trouvé de numéro à Corte, mais je pense que ça va venir (ils se vendent pas normalement dans mes librairies préférés).

----------


## lian

Purée, je me rappelle avoir acheté ce numéro 1 en me demandant dans quelle aventure était partie l'équipe de mon Joystick adoré - relisquat in pace - d'avoir trouvé le papier vraiment pourri, d'avoir eu l'impression de ne pas lire grand chose. En fait, ça m'a rappelé quand Les Inrocks sont passés hebdo - on passait d'une revue classe et culte à un format news courant après l'actualité. J'ai donc laissé tomber CanardPC dans ses premières années, je l'avoue - et puis ça coûte toujours assez cher ce magazine de jeux vidéos auxquels je n'ai même pas le temps de jouer !

----------


## Augen13

> on passait d'une revue classe et culte à un format news courant après l'actualité. J'ai donc laissé tomber CanardPC dans ses premières années, je l'avoue - et puis ça coûte toujours assez cher ce magazine de jeux vidéos auxquels je n'ai même pas le temps de jouer !


Pareil, j'étais resté sur Joystick.

CanardPC, à maintenant clairement dépassé son fantôme.

----------


## HellBoy

Je vous déteste souvent cordialement, lorsque je ne suis pas d'accord avec vos tests, je vous trouve souvent arrogants, mais ayant acheté votre torche cul depuis le premier numéro, sans jamais en louper un seul, et ayant depuis ce matin le numéro du 10ème anniversaire, je ne peux que m'incliner et m'engager à acheter (pour compléter ma collection de rouleaux) votre canard pour les dix prochaines années à venir.
Vous avez pondu le meilleur journal consacré à l'actualité du jeu video sur PC.
Et ce numéro spécial anniversaire est juste bluffant de contenu, de mise en page. Je pars aux chiottes, j'ai encore beaucoup de choses à lire !
Bons vents  ::):

----------


## MegABiloU

Voila il est mien, il est gros, la couv' est rose, il est blindé de belles choses et le concours est long et dur (comme ma ...)

----------


## Diwydiant

Mais quel est ce concours ? Raaaaah, la tension est ferme, palpable, turgescente et puissante, comme ...... Un délicieux gâteau d'anniversaire.

 :Bave:

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Rah la la ! 10 ans ! Hmm ça nous rajeunit pas ct'affaire. Vous êtes aussi lu par les nouvelles générations. Je connais un gamin qui est né la même année que vous et qui dévore vos pages avec un appétit malin et une concentration à toute épreuve. En gros il apprend la syntaxe et enrichit son vocabulaire avec CanardPC. Celui-là sera peut-être un peu moins con que les autres.
Ou pas.  ::P: 

Joyeux anniversaire ! Rendez-vous dans 10 ans !  ::o:

----------


## SebTF2

Joyeux anniversaire CPC!  :;): 
Que ces 10 prochaines années vous rapportent brouzoufs et saucisses de Morteau.
Bises affectueuses à la reum à Pipo.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Nan, je pleure pas, j'ai une poussière dans l'oeil.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Bon anniversaire à toute la Rédaction et merci pour m'avoir fait découvrir tous ces jeux. Sans vous j'aurai pas passé mes nuits à jouer mais à bosser mes cours, je vous revaudrai ça.

----------


## picturapoesis

Ok les lots c'est pas du foutage de gueule. Ce magazine est un scandale.

----------


## Little Berserk

En quoi consiste le concours ? C'est pas pour gâcher ambiance, mais la config ultra m'intéresse....

----------


## MegABiloU

Ben il suffit d'acheter le canard pour le savoir  ::):

----------


## Mr Ianou

Y'a rien a jeter dans les lots.

Du 1er jusqu'au dernier.

----------


## Diwydiant

Je suis plus que curieux quant au concours, et j'espère bien recevoir ce superbe numéro lundi.

----------


## Mikado77

Euuh juste comme ça... Certains d'entre vous sont encore sous Vista ici? Juste  titre d'information bien sur, rien d'autre hein!

----------


## Darshyne

Bravo ce numero est top, l'historique du mag un grand moment de nostalgie.

----------


## ducon

Les geeks arrivent à compter jusqu’à 1023 avec leurs doigts.  ::ninja::

----------


## Killiox

Le journaliste du Gorafi a la rédac', ça n'a pas du trop le changer de ce qu'il voit habituellement.
Dans tout les cas: JOYEUX NANIVERGNIAIRE CPC! Et bisous a tout les lapins complétement cinglés de la rédaction et du forum!

----------


## Jikob

Purée, le gif animé ! 
Je viens de comprendre après presque 20 pages, ça c'est un vrai truc de vieux ! C'est tout con mais c'est vraiment le genre de truc que je kiffe grave sa trisaïeule ! Restecp ! 

Si j'en dis pas plus, c'est pas pour être élitiste mais pour pas gâcher.

----------


## ducon

Le gif animé manque de pastèque, je trouve.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Il est génial ce numéro...













... mais qu'est-ce que je raconte, il n'était pas dans ma boîte ce matin.

----------


## ian0delond

> Il est génial ce numéro...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moi aussi  :Emo: 
Je veux la couverture rose et le concours pour l'ordi de kéké.

----------


## superzazad

Happy B-Day mon petit Canard chérie!  ::): 

Bon j'ai ce qu'il faut pour le concours, mais je bute sur le processeur... C'est un peu flou je trouve, il faut donner le modèle exact du proc ou bien on peut juste dire ce que ce composant fait dans l'ordinateur?

----------


## ducon

Le modèle exact, parce que l’autre est trop facile.
Sinon, la réponse à la question subsidiaire est 42, ou alors 1337.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je me souviens de mon premier achat de Canard PC, j'avais besoin de papier pour allumer le poêle, le papier-journal-qui-gratte-les-fesses était nickel.

Depuis quelques années par contre le papier glacé fait des flammes bleues toxiques, tout se perd ma brave dame.

Il parait qu'il y a des mots dedans aussi, mais en fait les jeux vidéos c'est une activité de hooligans amateurs de profanation de sépultures.

----------


## the_protanogist

Salut, joyeux anniversaire. Belle couv' , on en ferait bien un poster . . . En bundle avec l'encyclopédie du jeu vidéo peut-être ?

----------


## Flipmode

> Happy B-Day mon petit Canard chérie! 
> 
> Bon j'ai ce qu'il faut pour le concours, mais je bute sur le processeur... C'est un peu flou je trouve, il faut donner le modèle exact du proc ou bien on peut juste dire ce que ce composant fait dans l'ordinateur?


Pareil ... va y avoir que 10 gagnants à ce concours  ::(: 
Mais c'est cool  :Bave: 

si on donne la mauvaise réponse à une des 3 premières questions c'est mort ?  ::cry::

----------


## z80

Joyeux anniv chers canardounets. Une bonne raison de boire un truc tiens. Kanpaï !

----------


## superzazad

> Pareil ... va y avoir que 10 gagnants à ce concours 
> Mais c'est cool 
> 
> si on donne la mauvaise réponse à une des 3 premières questions c'est mort ?


Oui il est clairement indiqué dans le règlement que seul ceux qui ont les 3 bonnes réponses sont considérés comme gagnant. 

Et dire que comme un con j'ai passé 3 heures sur la grille, pour buter sur le processeur que je trouve nul part  ::P: 

*EDIT* : C'est bon j'ai la solution, c'était pas facile ! Sinon combien d'entre vous utilisent encore Windows Vista...?  ::P:

----------


## whitelao

Boaf.... les concours dans CPC sont toujours trop durs pour les questions ou bien faut avoir du talent de graphisque ou de l'humour à mort.... pas évident pour le commun des mortels.
Quoiqu'il en soit, je vous re-souhaite un très bon anniversaire, bande de chapos !!! !

----------


## devn

6€90 ? J'espère qu'il y a du sexisme dans chaque page pour ce prix là!

----------


## O.Boulon

> Salut, joyeux anniversaire. Belle couv' , on en ferait bien un poster . . . En bundle avec l'encyclopédie du jeu vidéo peut-être ?


Couly a fait un poster... Retravaillé et tout.
Et puis, quelqu'un qui connaît son métier nous a rappelé qu'on était teubé et que le magazine avait un dos carré. 
Ce qui interdit de mettre un poster central.
Vous inquiétez pas, on vous le garde pour le numéro de Noël.

----------


## ducon

Le numéro de Noïel sera carré ?  ::huh::

----------


## Jikob

J'crois que ça veut dire qu'y'a pas d'agrafes :JELOB:
Mais bon si vous aviez vraiment voulu vous auriez pu le mettre sous cellophane hein, avec un peu de volonté hein...

----------


## Orhin

Ce congourt est une sandale.
Mais putain 10 ans, on vous aime.  :Emo: 

ps : pour la question 1, les espaces et majuscules comptent (ou pas) ?

----------


## ducon

Remplis les cases, c’est tout.

----------


## Orhin

> Remplis les cases, c’est tout.


 J'ai tout rempli merci, je demandais juste si dans le formulaire de réponse au concours il fallait donner la phrase avec des espaces (ou non) et des majuscules appropriées (ou non). 
Vu que "toute faute sera éliminatoire" je préfère ne prendre aucun risque.  :tired:

----------


## ducon

De toute façon, la difficulté réside dans la question subsidiaire.  ::trollface::

----------


## picturapoesis

Oui, en fait c'est un peu comme un tirage au sort, sauf qu'on peut légèrement influencer le résultat selon le nombre donné.
c'est pas con en fait.

----------


## ducon

Allez, tous ensemble, utilisons « User agent switcher ».  ::ninja::

----------


## Orhin

CPU trouvé.
Joie.  ::lol::

----------


## Octochelou

Le rose en couv' les gars... Fallais éviter...
Ma gamine est attirée par cette couleur comme les mouches par la mer..
Si c'est sous garantie, j veux bien une nouvelle page 68, la mienne s'est faite froissée.
Merci.

----------


## Nacodaco

Bon anniversaire !

Et comme par hasard, pas de canard dans la boîte aux lettres  ::sad::  

J'espère mettre mes pattes dessus dès lundi !

----------


## TheProjectHate

> habitant en France


 :Emo:   :Emo:   :Emo:

----------


## the_protanogist

> Couly a fait un poster... Retravaillé et tout.
> Et puis, quelqu'un qui connaît son métier nous a rappelé qu'on était teubé et que le magazine avait un dos carré. 
> Ce qui interdit de mettre un poster central.
> Vous inquiétez pas, on vous le garde pour le numéro de Noël.


Rodgeure zatte, auveure.

----------


## Yshuya

> 


 :Emo:   :Emo:   :Emo:  :Emo:   :Emo:   :Emo:  :Emo:   :Emo:   :Emo:  :Emo:   :Emo:   :Emo: 

Sinon, merci de m'avoir extorquer 5 ans d'abonnement ! Et Bon Annif'

----------


## yarkagone

Je vous lis depuis toujours , j' écris ou post rarement, mais là je fais l 'effort.......BON ANNIV au meilleur mag pc !! Et longue vie !!!
Super la genese de cpc, juste dommage de s ' arreter en 2007 (ou 2008 je sais plus), j ' espère la suite très vite. En plus du coup on a même pas une esquisse de Maria Kalach.
Biz à tous ....n' arrêtez jamais !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Baalim

Joystick hebdo puis Joystick puis Joypad/Joystick puis Gaming et Canard pc, ça en fait des souvenirs.

Ravi de vous voir encore vaillants après autant d'années et alors que tant d'autres publications se sont cassées la figure.
Bon anniversaire et vivement les 20 ans.

----------


## Thork

Bon anniversaire canard PC! C'est vous qui m'avez trouvé mon stage en 4ème, et je vous lis encore au Master!  :Emo:  JE VOUS AIME!

Sinon pour le concours, il faut dire la famille du processeur, ou le modèle précis? (parce que je crois avoir la réponse)

----------


## Kahn Lusth



----------


## the_protanogist

C'est moi ou elle boit pas que de l'eau maîtresse Paule Cul ?

----------


## Silian

toujours pas arrivé  ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:

----------


## Anonyme957

Je l'ai je l'ai je l'ai :D :D :D. Il est MAGNIFIQUE.

----------


## Jeckhyl

By El Gringo, 99% d'invendus au premier numéro ?

----------


## Nono

Joyeux anniversaire CPC !

----------


## Loddfafnir

Je viens de le recevoir et j'en ai lu une bonne partie, bravo à vous !
J'ai toujours connu la période bimensuelle et c'est vite devenu un repère dans le mois, ainsi que l'anticipation jamais déçue d'un bon moment.

Un grand merci donc, et à dans 10 ans.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Perso quand le mag est passé de hebdomadaire à bimensuel, j'ai su que ça ne marcherait pas.

----------


## Gero

Bon a Noel on va faire péter l'abonnement, marre de devoir bouger au tabac pour le prendre.

----------


## Diwydiant

Punaise, toujours pas dans ma boite aux lettres...

 ::cry::

----------


## trex

Bien reçut ce matin dans la boite aux lettres.
Numéro double ration, double qualité (vite fait parcouru, je me suis bien marré sur les couvertures des numéro raté).
Joyeux anniversaire, en espérant une qualité intacte pour les 10 prochaines années.  ::):  

Enfin, enfin ! L'infâme sebum expie sa faute, qu'il soit maudit sur 666 génération, l'hérétique. Le diabolique je dirais même plus. Ça fait plaisir une sainte lumière de vérité sur cette triste histoire qui me pesait sur le cœur jusqu'à présent.

Sinon pour la question subsidiaire, faut-il compter les utilisateurs qui visitent, ou les pages visitées ?

----------


## Sonia

> J'ai tout rempli merci, je demandais juste si dans le formulaire de réponse au concours il fallait donner la phrase avec des espaces (ou non) et des majuscules appropriées (ou non). 
> Vu que "toute faute sera éliminatoire" je préfère ne prendre aucun risque.


avec des espaces (voir "suggestion de présentation" des tirets)
après, majuscules ou minuscules, c'est au choix : on a été cruels, pas sadiques   ::P:

----------


## Yo-gourt

Énorme ce numéro dans tous les sens du terme!
Joyeux Anniversaire! Et en plus je peux me la péter à la récré j'apparais sur ce numéro! Rhaaa la consécration après 10 ans d'efforts!

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Mouarf comment c'est dur le concours... J'ai jamais rien compris au mot croisé de cpc  ::(:

----------


## picturapoesis

C'est sûr que si t'as pas l'habitude de faire les mots-croisés de Maîtresse Paul Cul, tu vas peler des orifices. Celui-là est particulièrement retord.
En plus, j'ai bien l'impression qu'il y a une faute dans la première définition horizontale...

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> C'est sûr que si t'as pas l'habitude de faire les mots-croisés de Maîtresse Paul Cul, tu vas peler des orifices. Celui-là est particulièrement retord.
> En plus, 'ai bien l'impression qu'il y a une faute dans la première définition horizontale...


ça fait 1h que je suis dessus avec ma sœur. On est trop fière, on a trouvé un mot en deux lettres !

----------


## picturapoesis

Etape 1 : Commencer par faire tout ce qui parait simple à l'horizontale, puis à la verticale, sans chercher à combler les trous. De nombreuses définitions se trouvent facilement avec google.
Etape 2 : Faire des mots-croisés comme un fou pendant 6 mois, revenir à la grille et torcher tout le reste les doigts ds le nez.

----------


## Farell

Exemplaire reçu aujourd'hui, je cherche depuis des heures le poster du biceps brachial droit de Boulon ................ Edit : réponse page précédente.

----------


## Sk-flown

10ans ?

Ça mérite une chanson de qualitaÿ!  :B):

----------


## Jabberwock

Je viens de finir l'historique et j'aurais jamais cru que vous aviez autant galéré! Pourtant je vous lit depuis le tout début, et du coup ça me fait encore plus plaisir.
Franchement vous pouvez être fier de tout ce que vous avez fait les gars.

Longue vie!

----------


## Higgins

Ah, enfin reçu, génial!
Eh mais c'est quoi cette couv avec que des persos pourris?
Ou est le héros de Singularity?

----------


## Naeregwen

Bravo pour vos 10 ans. Ils sont bien mérités.
Par contre niveau crédibilité, faudra travailler tout ça.
Un peu plus de parité, et un de vos reporter victime d'une injustice quelque part dans le monde ferait de vous des journalistes totaux, ou tatol, enfin comme vous voulez. :tired:

----------


## Nicolus

Joyeux 10 ans les gars!

Et bravo pour l'aventure.... « Ils ne savaient pas que c’était impossible, alors ils l’ont fait. »

J'en reprendrai bien pour 10 ans de plus  pour le coup...

----------


## Kemper

Canard PC, ou le seul magazine qui m'a fait décrocher de la Quinzaine Littéraire et du Matricule des Anges.
Bravo à vous et bon anniversaire !

----------


## Anansi

P'tain j'me rappelle mon premier Canard PC, c'était y'a 9 ans, avec Half-Life 2 en couv'. J'me suis dit qu'un journal qui collait 10/10 à un jeu dans un papier qui puait la passion, c'était un bon journal. Du coup, j'suis resté. Bon, par contre, si on m'avait dit un jour que ce canard fait de bric et de broc avec du papier tout pourri allait rester en vie pour devenir progressivement la référence du secteur, j'aurais doucement rigolé en haussant dédaigneusement les épaules.

Bravo à vous. A dans 10 ans.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Un magazine qui se bonifie avec le temps, avec des journalistes aussi drôles qu'inventifs.

Vous pouvez m'envoyer le pc maintenant.

----------


## Koma

Bon anniversaire les mecs.

Le numéro vient d'arriver chez moi et rien que la couv' déchire  ::wub:: 

Ma copine a relevé le délicat liseré rose fluo du meilleur goût.

CPC changed my life, faut qu'on lance la production de t-shirts.

A votre santé !

----------


## madoxav

Bon anniversaire! J'ai jamais été déçu d'être abonné. A mon sens vous faites de l'excellent travail, et trouver des journalistes (JV ou pas) qui disent ce qu'ils pensent, c'est aussi rare qu'appréciable.
J'écris juste jamais sur le forum pour pas me faire ratatiner =)

PS : putain mais c'est quoi ce CPU xD => ok fallait réfléchir 

Par contre je pense qu'il y a une faute sur la première ligne horizontale du mot croisés.

----------


## Orhin

> avec des espaces (voir "suggestion de présentation" des tirets)
> après, majuscules ou minuscules, c'est au choix : *on a été cruels, pas sadiques*


 Vu certaines définitions et la difficulté pour trouver le CPU si on ne sait pas où chercher, permet moi de mettre en doute ce postulat.  ::ninja:: 

Mais merci pour la réponse, formulaire envoyé !

----------


## Zouuu

> Couly a fait un poster... Retravaillé et tout.
> Et puis, quelqu'un qui connaît son métier nous a rappelé qu'on était teubé et que le magazine avait un dos carré. 
> Ce qui interdit de mettre un poster central.
> Vous inquiétez pas, on vous le garde pour le numéro de Noël.


J'étais tout triste, je suis joie  :Emo:

----------


## Belhoriann

Qui a dit que le talent n'était jamais récompensé ? Au final il ne restera bientôt qu'un magazine digne d'intérêt en kiosque : CPC.
Bravo, superbe numéro (avec reliure carré s'il vous plait) et bon anniversaire à vous mesdames messieurs.

Je m'en vais maintenant gagner ce concours.

----------


## Mephist0o0

Abonné mais pas encore reçu..

Pfff, j'vais devoir encore attendre, il a l'air bien pourtant..

----------


## mr.poly

Joyeuse decade !!!

----------


## Stele

Bravo pour le culot que vous avez eu à l'époque et le résultat obtenu et bien sûr bonne anniversaire à CPC et à toute l'équipe.

A une semaine près, (ouais j'ai loupé le premier numéro), cela fera 10 ans que je vous lis. Merci pour les tests, les blagues à deux balles et les fous rires mais surtout pour les nombreuses découvertes de jeux "anonymes" (et autres bouquins ou séries cités dans les Papiers Cultures) que j'aurai manqué sans CPC.

----------


## Genchou

Des Bruxellois ont vu ce numéro en librairie ? J'en ai fait quelques unes mais il a l'air d'avoir du retard.

----------


## Arkady

J'espère qu'on en reprendra pour encore 10 ans !

----------


## MegABiloU

Ya plus qu'a trouver le bon

----------


## LaVaBo

> Par contre je pense qu'il y a une faute sur la première ligne horizontale du mot croisés.


Il n'y a pas de faute.

Perso, je bloque sur le mot horizontal ligne 20, ceux/celles qui veulent être calife à la place du calife. Mais sans impact sur la réponse finale, réponse qui de toute façon se devine avec la moitié des lettres, pour les idiots amateurs de drapeaux bretons qui pullulent ici.
La deuxième moitié ne sert en fait qu'à déterminer si on est dans un cas comme celui décrit par madoxav dans la quote ci-dessous.

---------- Post added at 14h19 ---------- Previous post was at 14h18 ----------




> http://www.geekosystem.com/wp-conten...u-collect.jpeg
> 
> Ya plus qu'a trouver le bon


 C'est évidemment le 8e en partant d'en haut à gauche, avec une échelle logarithmique.

----------


## picturapoesis

> Il n'y a pas de faute.


Et moi je crois bien que si.
La réponse à la première question horizontale se situe _de facto_ sur cette image : Couv' du n°1 de canard pc
Et pourtant, là où devrait se situer un heureux pluriel trône un lourd singulier :s

----------


## Sonia

> Et moi je crois bien que si.
> La réponse à la première question horizontale se situe _de facto_ sur cette image : Couv' du n°1 de canard pc
> Et pourtant, là où devrait se situer un heureux pluriel trône un lourd singulier :s




En effet, une légère nuance s'est glissée dans la réponse à la première définition horizontale, et pour ne pas mettre les lecteurs dans l'embarras (et par la même occasion faire descendre d'un cran notre barème de "cruauté"), nous avons tout simplement décidé de vous la donner : "le magajine du zeu vidéo"

----------


## Montigny

Bon anniv  ::):

----------


## Mepeanuts

> En effet, une légère nuance s'est glissée dans la réponse à la première définition horizontale, et pour ne pas mettre les lecteurs dans l'embarras (et par la même occasion faire descendre d'un cran notre barème de "cruauté"), nous avons tout simplement décidé de vous la donner : "le magajine du zeu vidéo"


Ah ouaiiiiiis? Tiens tiens....  ::trollface:: 

Hey les amis, il y a une erreur sur le type de processeur, un problème de singulier je crois, t'es pas d'accord Sonia?  ::):

----------


## Sig le Troll

Bon, me reste plus qu'à me trouver un français pour pouvoir participer au concours. :x


Déjà 10 ans que je lis ce canard ... c'est un scandale.

----------


## trex

> En effet, une légère nuance s'est glissée dans la réponse à la première définition horizontale, et pour ne pas mettre les lecteurs dans l'embarras (et par la même occasion faire descendre d'un cran notre barème de "cruauté"), nous avons tout simplement décidé de vous la donner : "le magajine du zeu vidéo"


Et bien ça aide bien, moi qui croyais quasiment que le 2ème mot était 

Spoiler Alert! 


CANARDPC

 alors qu'avec votre indice, on voie que la lettre 1-13 est un Z ça collait pas. 

Les lettres c'est pas mon fort.

De toute façon je reste toujours en suspens pour la question subsidiaire : est-ce qu'il faut donner une estimation du nombre d'utilisateur visiteur de canardpc.com ou de (l'ensemble des) pages visitées par ceux-ci en un mois ???? 
Parce que on change carrément d'ordre de grandeur à estimer.

----------


## mellifico

oh purée merci pour les bonne tranchettes de rigolade et longue vie !

----------


## KabaK

Protip : ne pas lire ce numéro, et surtout la genèse de Canard PC, en buvant innocemment son café du matin. J'ai éclaté de rire et j'en ai foutu partout.
Des bisous et bon anniversaire.

----------


## madoxav

> est-ce qu'il faut donner une estimation du nombre d'utilisateur visiteur de canardpc.com ou de (l'ensemble des) pages visitées par ceux-ci en un mois ????


Vu comment la question est tournée, c'est *.canardpc.com/* , donc forum, wiki, pages principales incluses. Et aussi la partie cachée. 




Spoiler Alert! 


(voilà comment lancer une rumeur :-D)

----------


## tr4cid

Jouyeux anniversaire CPC. =)

----------


## alegria unknown

"Mieux vaut tard que jamais. Sauf pour la mort"

----------


## Sonia

> Je reste toujours en suspens pour la question subsidiaire : est-ce qu'il faut donner une estimation du nombre d'utilisateur visiteur de canardpc.com ou de (l'ensemble des) pages visitées par ceux-ci en un mois ???? 
> Parce que on change carrément d'ordre de grandeur à estimer.



Le nombre de visites, à distinguer donc des visiteurs uniques ou encore des pages vues.

----------


## senturus

Les médias ont l'habitude de nous présenter des exemples de "réussite à la française", généralement des jeunes aux dents longues issus d'école de commerce, rêvant de millions de dollars et de cotations en bourses. 

Mais pour moi, l'exemple de réussite à la française qui me parle le plus, c'est bien celle de Canard PC. Partir de rien ou presque, dans un secteur en crise auquel personne ne croyait ; s'imposer progressivement non pas par opportunisme ou par les relations, mais avant tout par la qualité de son travail. Le tout avec un vrai sens de l'éthique et une volonté d'assumer pleinement un rôle de critique indépendant, loin de tous les compromis habituels : on peut être fiers et chanceux d'avoir un tel ovni dans la presse vidéoludique.

Chapeau bas messieurs dames, longue vie à Canard PC et bonne chance pour tous vos projets futurs.

----------


## TeHell

Bon, tout est dit, bravo pour votre longévité et bon anniversaire. En espérant que nous soyons encore tous là dans 10 ans.
En effet, j'ai été déçu de voir le dossier "histoire de CPC" s'arrêter en 2007. J'aurai vraiment aimé en apprendre plus sur les événements récents. N'attendez pas 10 ans avant d'écrire la suite s'il vous plait !!!!

Ceci dit, ce soir, je vais aller dans mes archives rechercher le HS n°3 pour le relire et voir ce que vous aviez prévu, et comment ça colle avec les 9 dernières années.

EDIT: vos "copains" de chez gandi ont vraiment eu de la patience on dirait !!! Ce sont des crèmes! Ils ont simplement réduit votre espace vital au lieu de vous virer tout simplement!

Alors... QUI à détruit la machine à café ????

A ++

----------


## Djaf

Fidèle lecteur depuis presque le début de l'aventure (le temps que je quitte Joy et que je réalise qu'une partie de mes rédacteurs préférés avait démarré une nouvelle aventure de leur côté) et couillon d'abonné depuis presque 4 ans, je me régale de vos conneries tous les matins avec mon petit-dej, et je vous remercie pour toutes ces barres de rires et tous vos bons conseils (parce que CanardPC, c'est aussi un magazine qui pue l'amour du travail bien fait, bourré d'infos sérieuses).

Bon anniversaire à toute l'équipe, félicitations, et que l'aventure continue longtemps!

----------


## Ahramir

Bon anniversaire mon canard !

----------


## Carez

Bon anniversaire, canard de mon cœur. J'espère que tu feras un petit quelque chose pour tes 50 ans  :;):

----------


## k0ku3n

Depuis que je vous ais découverts, je prends mon pied à chaque numéro.
Je ne vous cache donc pas ma joie quand j'ai découvert que la bibliothèque de mon IUT est abonnée à CPC. Merci de m'aider à tuer mes heures creuses (et pleines aussi en fait)

----------


## trex

> Le nombre de visites, à distinguer donc des visiteurs uniques ou encore des pages vues.


Me voilà encore plus embrouillé.  :Emo: 

Si je prend un exemple un tant soit peu compliqué pour couvrir plus de possibilités et mieux comprendre :



> Moi, seul visiteur unique, je vais sur le forum cpc "forum.canardpc.com" (A), parcours de puis l’index le sous forum "jeux video sur pc"(A.1), clicque et affiche la première page du topic ""path of exile"(A.1.a), puis clique et affiche la dernière page de ce topic(A.1.b).
> Puis je reviens à l'index (Ab) et vais et affiche le sous forum "Actualité canardpc.com" (A.2).
> De là je clique et j'affiche directement la dernière page sur sujet "CanardPC 286" (A.2.a).
> 
> Puis plus tard dans la journée j'ouvre un nouvel onglet directement sur l'acceuil de "canardpc.com" (B ). Je clique alors et j'affiche la new "Concours 10 ans : aide de jeu" (B.1)
> 
> Puis le lendemains je vais directement sur l'index du forum (C) et de là je vais directement sur le sous forum "jeux online et réseaux" (C.1), puis sur la dernière page du topic "Duel of Champions" (C.1.a). Puis je vais, de même que le jour précèdent, depuis une retour sur l'index (Cb) sur le sous forum "Actualité canardpc.com" (C.2) et j'affiche directement la dernière page sur sujet "CanardPC 286" (C.2.a).


Est-ce qu'au vu de cet exemple on demande de prendre en compte :


```
- 1 visite : un seul visiteur unique
- 2 visites : visite des sous domaine canardpc.com(B) et forum.canardpc.com(A = C)
- 3 visites : visite des sous domaine canardpc.com(B) et forum.canardpc.com(A) et forum.canardpc.com(C) (sessions différentes A <> C)
- 9 visites : visite des [sous domaine canardpc.com(B) et sa sous sections (B.1)] et [forum.canardpc.com(A = Ab = C = Cb) et leurs sous sections (A.1 + A.1.a = A.1.b + A.2 = C.2 + A.2.a = C.2.a + C.1 + C.1.a)]
- 10 visites : même qu'au dessus mais A.1.a <> A.1.b
- 15 visites : même qu'au dessus mais A <> C, A<> Ab, C <> Cb, A.2 <> C.2, A.2.a <> C.2.a
```

J'espère ne pas avoir oublié de cas.

----------


## madoxav

Il me semble de google analytics ne gère pas correctement les sous-domaines, du coup une visite sur canarpc.com puis sur forum.canardpc.com compte pour 2.
Mais si tu vas sur forum.canardpc.com, que tu fais 500 pages du forum, ça comptera pour 1 visite (c'est le nombre de pages vues qui augemente).

T'façon quoi qu'il arrive ça reste quand même un peu du pif  ::):

----------


## Checco

Bon anniversaire mon Canard!

Et merci pour toutes ces découvertes et ce journalisme vidéo-ludique de pointe!

/kiss

----------


## Mepeanuts

> Me voilà encore plus embrouillé. 
> 
> Si je prend un exemple un tant soit peu compliqué pour couvrir plus de possibilités et mieux comprendre :
> 
> Est-ce qu'au vu de cet exemple on demande de prendre en compte :
> 
> 
> ```
> - 1 visite : un seul visiteur unique
> ...

----------


## ducon

Ne vous en faites pas, la réponse est 0.

----------


## Zohan

La putain de sa race comment j'ai kiffé le numéro anniversaire.

Et bon anniversaire, vous méritez d'être au top.

----------


## Lucretia

Tout particulièrement passionnants les deux derniers numéros !  ::): 
Bon anniversaire aussi !

----------


## elromineto

Bananiversaire le canard! mais continuez surtout!  ::): 
Sinon, une petite question par rapport a la question 3 :




> * Citation Envoyé par trex* Voir le message
>     Je reste toujours en suspens pour la question subsidiaire : est-ce qu'il faut donner une estimation du nombre d'utilisateur visiteur de canardpc.com ou de (l'ensemble des) pages visitées par ceux-ci en un mois ????
>     Parce que on change carrément d'ordre de grandeur à estimer.
> 
> *    réponse de Sonia:
>     Le nombre de visites, à distinguer donc des visiteurs uniques ou encore des pages vues.*


Ok. Donc si j'ai bien compris on compte: 
a/ la totalité du nombre de fois ou chaque visiteur unique sous vista (  :^_^:  ) est venu sur le site ou le forum, depuis un autre site, en octobre

plus

a2/ +1 a chaque fois qu'il est repassé sur le site ou le forum, depuis un autre site, en octobre.

et pour chacun de ces visiteurs
b/ on se fout du nombre de page qu'il a parcourues sur le site/forum

et
c/ du fait qu'il soit passé de l'un a l'autre, ca compte pas.

et
d/ par contre, s'il est passé par exemple le matin, qu'il est parti faire un tour sur le web et qu'il est revenu le soir, ca compte pour 2 visites.(venue depuis un autre site/domaine)

C'est bien cela?

----------


## Graouu

Bravo et bel anniversaire. Je me régale toujours autant depuis 10 ans. Longue vie !

----------


## Gero

Et vouala, j'ai tout répondu :3

----------


## Thylia

Bon anniversaire, et merci pour ces 10 ans déjà passés avec vous.
Le numéro anniversaire est formidable
Longue vie à Canard PC

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Et voila 10 ans tout juste bon anniversaire et que votre gloire soit présente dans toute la presse vidéoludique de Françe et de Navarre , de la Suisse, de la Belgique et consrt

----------


## dchianura

Bon anniversaire de vos 10 ans  ::):  tout juste à ce jour avec quelques heures de retard mais c'est pas grave  ::): ; on vous aime bien quand même.

----------


## Visslar

Bon anniversaire!
Le dossier sur l'histoire de CPC est super intéressant mais c'est parfois difficile de distinguer la vérité de la blague.

En tout cas j'espère que vous n'avez plus trop de soucis d'argent maintenant.

----------


## sorcierlol

La question subsidiaire franchement je vois pas comment on peut trouver à moins de dépenser de l'argent pour souscrire à un service d'analyse de traffic internet. Et encore je suis pas sur que ca soit possible de savoir quelque chose d'aussi précis si on est pas propriétaire du site. A mon avis ce qu'ils veulent c'est qu'on mette un truc au pif de facon a ce que la détermination des vainqueurs parmis les gens qui ont les 3 bonnes réponses soit une sorte de tirage au sort.

----------


## neodexter

Bon anniversaire toutçatoutça!
Mais une petite erreur s'est glissée dans le règlement de votre concours 10 ans. Vous avez omis de spécifier qu'il était ouvert aux résidents Belges! Bon tant qu'on y est, rajoutons les Suisses aussi sinon ils vont râler :x
Enfin, tout ça pour dire que j'avais déjà plein d'étoiles dans les yeux en consultant les pages alléchantes du concours et qu'un minable petit bout de PDF a vite remis mes rêves à leur place :-(

----------


## Octochelou

Pourquoi on ne trouve pas les T-shirts dans la partie "boutique" du site?
Répondez ! Maintenant !

----------


## Ramis

> Bananiversaire le canard! mais continuez surtout! 
> Sinon, une petite question par rapport a la question 3 :
> 
> 
> Ok. Donc si j'ai bien compris on compte: 
> a/ la totalité du nombre de fois ou chaque visiteur unique sous vista (  ) est venu sur le site ou le forum, depuis un autre site, en octobre
> 
> plus
> 
> ...


A mon avis, tu as bon mais par contre comment faire une approximation du nombre ... Je me casse la tête j’oscille entre 30000 et 400000. Je n'ai aucune idée de la fréquentation d'un site web en général et encore moins de cpc.

---------- Post added at 11h47 ---------- Previous post was at 11h43 ----------

Sinon, super numéro. J'ai vraiment pris un grand plaisir à "revivre" et découvrir l'histoire de cpc. J'étais parmi vos premiers lecteurs du temps du papier pourri dont l'encre vous collait aux doigts avec une sortie chaque semaine, puis abonné puis désabonné mais achetant les numéros tous les 15 jours. Je suis fier de votre réussite qui est la rançon d'un travail acharné, de qualité et d'une ligne en laquelle vous avez bien fait de croire. Vive CCCPC.

----------


## Guitou

> Je me casse la tête j’oscille entre 30000 et 400000.


Wow.  ::o: 
Quand je réfléchis pour le forum uniquement j'atteins facilement le million.

----------


## sorcierlol

> Wow. 
> Quand je réfléchis pour le forum uniquement j'atteins facilement le million.


Vous vous cassez tellement la tête sur cette question que vous avez oubliez qu'on demande, les visites du site sous Windows Vista uniquement.

----------


## MattMurdock

Soit trois personnes, dont une bécane de test

 ::ninja::

----------


## MegABiloU

Je renonce au concours, je préfère laisser leur chance aux lecteurs de plus longue date.(et aux probables gens qui ont racketé les réponses malheureusement)
Et aussi parce que j'ai plus que ce qu'il me faut comme jeux et pareil niveau PC.
Et aussi que j'ai un peu la flemme  ::): 

Good luck everyone.

----------


## Bordeliec

Bonjour,
Dans les mots croisés du concours, est-ce qu'il ne manquerait pas, par hasard, un accent circonflexe à la définition "mit dans le coton" ?

----------


## ducon

Et un l à la place du t ? :smile:

----------


## MrTogimaro

Bonjour, pardonnez le dérangement mais je suis inquiet à propos de ma participation. J'ai mal renseigné les informations de participation, j'ai malencontreusement oublié de mettre ma ville... ::sad:: 
Ma participation est donc, je suppose, invalide. Je ne peux cependant pas renvoyer le formulaire de nouveau car éliminatoire également... Même si j'ai correctement mis mon mail, je ne pense pas qu'une personne va perdre son temps pour un gars comme moi pour demander de compléter les coordonnées que j'ai oublié (et au vue du nombre potentiel de participant, c'est tout à fait normal, la personne en question n'a surement pas que ça à faire)
Il me faudrait donc pouvoir modifier mes informations avant la date fatidique. J'ai lu dans le reglement qu'il était possible de modifier ses informations en envoyant une lettre (article 8.3) mais est-ce applicable au cas présent ? Est-il possible, sinon, de le demander par mail ou par autre moyen plus rapide? Ou est-ce d'or et déjà perdu pour moi ? ::unsure:: 
Si quelqu'un prend la peine de me répondre je le remercie sincèrement d'avance. Et je remercie également ceux qui ont pris le temps de me lire.
Cordialement, MrTogimaro

----------


## Nirm

> Bonjour, pardonnez le dérangement mais je suis inquiet à propos de ma participation. J'ai mal renseigné les informations de participation, j'ai malencontreusement oublié de mettre ma ville...
> Ma participation est donc, je suppose, invalide. Je ne peux cependant pas renvoyer le formulaire de nouveau car éliminatoire également... Même si j'ai correctement mis mon mail, je ne pense pas qu'une personne va perdre son temps pour un gars comme moi pour demander de compléter les coordonnées que j'ai oublié (et au vue du nombre potentiel de participant, c'est tout à fait normal, la personne en question n'a surement pas que ça à faire)
> Il me faudrait donc pouvoir modifier mes informations avant la date fatidique. J'ai lu dans le reglement qu'il était possible de modifier ses informations en envoyant une lettre (article 8.3) mais est-ce applicable au cas présent ? Est-il possible, sinon, de le demander par mail ou par autre moyen plus rapide? Ou est-ce d'or et déjà perdu pour moi ?
> Si quelqu'un prend la peine de me répondre je le remercie sincèrement d'avance. Et je remercie également ceux qui ont pris le temps de me lire.
> Cordialement, MrTogimaro


 Salut et bienvenue.

Je ne sais pas si ça va t'aider, mais regarde ce topic *à partir d'ici*.
D'autres ont aussi eu ce soucis.

----------


## BilliBalla

J'ai participé au concours!  ::): 

(Par contre une fois que ça a été fait, j'ai rechargé la page et Firefox m'a dit qu'il avait besoin de réenvoyer les informations pour ça, du coup ça m'a fait participer deux fois. J'ai bien reçu les deux mails. Si un membre de la rédac' me lit, merci de n'annuler qu'une des deux participations!  ::unsure::  Du coup je pense que les deux participations ont été faites dans un intervalle de temps très proche et comportent exactement les même données. J'espère qu'il n'y aura pas suppression automatique de mes deux bulletins...)

----------


## MrTogimaro

> Salut et bienvenue.
> 
> Je ne sais pas si ça va t'aider, mais regarde ce topic *à partir d'ici*.
> D'autres ont aussi eu ce soucis.


Merci pour la réponses (et pour le petit bienvenue)  ::): 
J'avais, en effet, vu des cas similaires au mien. Mais je ne sais pas trop quoi faire les posts n'ayant pas de réel réponse au problème... ::sad::

----------


## eiremanoffrance

je comprends pas... il ne m’ont toujours pas contacté pour les cadeaux !!!

----------


## Zouuu

Merci CANARD PC !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Maomam

MERCI AUSSI et BONNE ANNÉE !
Ça commence pas mal 2014...

----------


## Visslar

Vous savez ce que vous avez gagné? Moi ils m'ont contacté parce que je n'ai pas été capable de saisir mon adresse correctement  ::sad::

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Beurk, moi il ne m'ont même pas contacter, c'est une honte !!!

----------


## Maomam

> Vous savez ce que vous avez gagné? Moi ils m'ont contacté parce que je n'ai pas été capable de saisir mon adresse correctement


Pareil, mon adresse était incomplète il semblerait.
Par contre, aucune idée pour le lot.

Ah, suffit d'aller sur http://concours.canardpc.com/10ans/ pour savoir !

----------


## Zouuu

3 jeux dont dishonored que j'ai déjà.

Mais pas grave, l'essentiel c'est d'avoir gagné un truc !

----------


## Maomam

Je sais même plus à quoi correspondent les tranches...

----------


## Boubba

Le détail des lots est indiqué *ici*, dans le règlement du concours. Oh et merci Canard PC. L'année commence bien !  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

> Vous savez ce que vous avez gagné ?


 Oui  ::lol:: 
Absolument rien  :B):

----------


## BilliBalla

Ouaaaah génial CanardPC!! Merci énormément!!

----------


## ducon

Merci CanardPC ! Merci pour ce magnifique lot !



Spoiler Alert! 


En fait, je n´ai pas joué

.

Vraiment super merci !

----------


## SilverPig

Cool je pensais que les lots n'étaient que pour les 100 premiers,  mais en fait il y a des t shirt jusqu'au 196eme. Merci Cpc du coup  ::):

----------


## Diwydiant

Je ne suis pas dans la liste des gagnants... Merci tout de même, Canard PC...

 ::cry::

----------


## eiremanoffrance

> Je ne suis pas dans la liste des gagnants... Merci tout de même, Canard PC...


Idem, pas dans la liste, mais merci et respect a CanardPC

----------


## purEcontact

Laisses-en un peu aux autres Diwydiant !

----------


## Jikob

Merci pour le concours, bravo aux gagnants et zut à ceux qui ont dû surestimer les utilisateurs Vista. Comme moi quoi.

----------


## Winnie2000

Bonjour et bonne année,
Je ne suis pas non plus dans les gagnants :-(
Connaissons nous les réponses à toutes les questions : que je sache si c'est la question subsidiaire qui m'a fait chuté ou si je me suis planté ailleurs.

Merci et longue vie aux canards.

----------


## Ghostleader

Youpi j'ai gagné ! C'est la première fois à la chance, que d'émotion  :Emo:  Merci merci merci  :Emo:

----------


## JulLeBarge

Youhou j'ai gagné, merci Canard PC !

----------


## sissi

wééééééééé !  :Cigare: 
Merci pour le lot !  ::love::

----------


## jpjmarti

Je suis très gêné de venir avouer que j'ai gagné le premier prix car j'avais déjà gagné le premier prix du concours précédent. Si vous saviez tout ce que je dois faire pour obtenir de tels résultats ! Longue et glorieuse vie à Canard PC !

----------


## sissi

> Je suis très gêné de venir avouer que j'ai gagné le premier prix car j'avais déjà gagné le premier prix du concours précédent. Si vous saviez tout ce que je dois faire pour obtenir de tels résultats ! Longue et glorieuse vie à Canard PC !



On a ton nom et ton département, on te trouvera vite.  :tired: 

Et ta ville aussi.


 ::trollface::

----------


## ducon

> Je suis très gêné de venir avouer que j'ai gagné le premier prix car j'avais déjà gagné le premier prix du concours précédent. Si vous saviez tout ce que je dois faire pour obtenir de tels résultats ! Longue et glorieuse vie à Canard PC !


Tu n´es qu´un vil multi de Boulon.  :tired:

----------


## Bordeliec

Merci Canard PC !

----------


## JulLeBarge

je viens de recevoir mon gain, à savoir une licence Windows 8 d'une valeur de 250€, et en fait c'est juste une carte avec une clé Windows 8, il faut télécharger le système sur le site de Microsoft, et visiblement c'est juste une MAJ.... 
C'est moi ou la description faite sur le règlement n'est pas bonne ? Je pensais recevoir une version complète de Windows 8 et non une MAJ, c'est normal ?

----------

